
Ask HN: Do you know a riddle or question that'll inspire tech-minded people? - 75percent
I&#x27;m in the process of creating an application form for a program that my employer will offer to local university students. The application form is required to have the standard short essay on a specific topic. However, to inspire and hopefully increase the number of applicants I would like to add a short riddle or question, that will make the application process at least a bit more interesting.<p>The program will focus on &quot;How to use new technology to improve your every day&quot;, and the short essay will be on this topic. So the riddle or question may very well be on this topic as well.
======
tannerbrockwell
Forget this. How about some respect for people instead of playing games? I
have been in job interviews where the person conducting the interview was not
qualified to manage a technical position. I was asked a riddle. It was not
relevant, or technical. These stupid games have nothing to do with
qualifications for a salaried position. If anything, this will most likely
decrease your number of applications.

